# Trying another food!! Has anyone tried Castor & Pollux Org



## ClassyCutie116 (Aug 11, 2007)

Has anyone tried it, if so, do you like it? What have you all heard about it?





Thanks!
Joylynn & Mickey


----------



## ClassyCutie116 (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorry....The food is Castor & Pollux Organix, canned and dry.

My malt barely will touch any of the foods I've tried. I had to resort to giving him chicken with veggies all the time! He used to eat Canidae but doesn't like it anymore.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

K & C have been on it for quite a while. I get the Organix kibble and they totally love it. I've very pleased with the company, too. They are responsive and will answer emails, etc.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes it's definately a top-notch food! Perri is picky too and he ate the kibble for awhile. Give it a try.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't seem to be of much help here tonight. :bysmilie: 
Midis has been transitioned over to Canidae All Stages and for treats I boil him fresh chicken (and remove fat; freeze in small snack bags that will last about 3 days each) or leftover filet mignon (rinsed of all salt and goodies, cut up in small pieces and frozen in small snack bags). All this has seemed to work well. The treats (Chicken & Steak) are for going out and peeing and pooping. 

I put some Canidae in a Kong ball (I figure about 1/4 cup) in his kennel with him all day while we are at work. I free-feed him this after I get home from work until I pick it up at about 8 p.m. He doesn't seem to be under or over-weight at this time. Although I should mention that he weighs 9 lbs so don't expect a little 4 or 5 lb-er to eat this much!

I do NOT want to get into the "must have stinky canned food" merry-go-round. These little guys are demanding enough without introducing him to still another (gross) food. Also, I do not trust any canned food after the last round of mass dog-homicide by the dog food industry. I would NEVER, EVER use canned food for my baby. It's just too scary. Who would have thought that the dog food industry could have gotten away with killing so many dogs simply because we humans want to do the best for our pups? It's disgraceful.

Sorry. About to get on a rant here. My Casper died of kidney failure at the time all the dogs were being "poisoned" by their dog food and dying of kidney failure. No, I do not really believe that is what killed him because I never gave him canned or "moistened" food or treats. He had heart problems and had been on medications for three or four years, with the dieuretics being increased all the time. But, he did die of kidney failure. And I know what it is like to see that type of death. And who really knows if the dry foods and treats were affected or not? 

God. Sorry to be such a bummer. Had a rough week at work and for some reason Casper has been on my mind more often lately. I'm sorry. Didn't mean to hijack the thread or to get off topic.

*Hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I've done extensive research on dog food. Like hours and hours, probably days and days. I continue to do research.

There definitely *are* some very good canned dog foods out there, as well as good dry foods. IMO, One of the best food is Castor and Pollux Organix. I've exchanged numerous e-mails with the owner of this company and I'd recommend it. 

It's not whether the food is canned or dry, it's other factors that can cause issues in commercial dog food. 

I feed Nikki _Party Animal_ Canned Chicken and Artichoke. Among others, I have fed Nikki Castor and Pollux Organix, and Wellness canned Whitefish. Reason I stopped C and P was that Nikki doesn't digest rice too well. 


Cyndi: Sorry for your loss. My Bichon was fed one of the recalled foods for many years. She had a lot of health issues. Don't know if they were food related or from her puppy mill heritage.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Can anyone tell me where you are buying Castor & Pollux from. The only place around me that sells it is Petco and our Petco is *NASTY*. Also, in light of the recent recall of foods from Petco, it makes me leery to shop there. Something about Petco gives me the heebie jeebies. LOL


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I know Whole Foods sells it, so does Greenwise around here. I would try a health food store.

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 9 2008, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602543


> Can anyone tell me where you are buying Castor & Pollux from. The only place around me that sells it is Petco and our Petco is *NASTY*. Also, in light of the recent recall of foods from Petco, it makes me leery to shop there. Something about Petco gives me the heebie jeebies. LOL[/B]


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jul 9 2008, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602547


> I know Whole Foods sells it, so does Greenwise around here. I would try a health food store.
> 
> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 9 2008, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602543





> Can anyone tell me where you are buying Castor & Pollux from. The only place around me that sells it is Petco and our Petco is *NASTY*. Also, in light of the recent recall of foods from Petco, it makes me leery to shop there. Something about Petco gives me the heebie jeebies. LOL[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, I'll try our health food store. We don't have a Whole Foods around here.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 9 2008, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602543


> Can anyone tell me where you are buying Castor & Pollux from. The only place around me that sells it is Petco and our Petco is *NASTY*. Also, in light of the recent recall of foods from Petco, it makes me leery to shop there. Something about Petco gives me the heebie jeebies. LOL[/B]


I get mine at our "healthy" grocery store, Earth Fare.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 9 2008, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602607


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 9 2008, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602543





> Can anyone tell me where you are buying Castor & Pollux from. The only place around me that sells it is Petco and our Petco is *NASTY*. Also, in light of the recent recall of foods from Petco, it makes me leery to shop there. Something about Petco gives me the heebie jeebies. LOL[/B]


I get mine at our "healthy" grocery store, Earth Fare.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Surprisingly, we don't have types of those stores around here. Isn't that ashame? I am going to contact our local health food store. Wish me luck!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 9 2008, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602611


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 9 2008, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602607





> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 9 2008, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602543





> Can anyone tell me where you are buying Castor & Pollux from. The only place around me that sells it is Petco and our Petco is *NASTY*. Also, in light of the recent recall of foods from Petco, it makes me leery to shop there. Something about Petco gives me the heebie jeebies. LOL[/B]


I get mine at our "healthy" grocery store, Earth Fare.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Surprisingly, we don't have types of those stores around here. Isn't that ashame? I am going to contact our local health food store. Wish me luck! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

This might be a silly question, but have you tried there Store Locator?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jul 9 2008, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602613


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 9 2008, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602611





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 9 2008, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602607





> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 9 2008, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602543





> Can anyone tell me where you are buying Castor & Pollux from. The only place around me that sells it is Petco and our Petco is *NASTY*. Also, in light of the recent recall of foods from Petco, it makes me leery to shop there. Something about Petco gives me the heebie jeebies. LOL[/B]


I get mine at our "healthy" grocery store, Earth Fare.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Surprisingly, we don't have types of those stores around here. Isn't that ashame? I am going to contact our local health food store. Wish me luck! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

This might be a silly question, but have you tried there Store Locator?
[/B][/QUOTE]
I did and all that came up were Petcos. I was just wondering if there was another store that sold them that maybe wasn't listed on the site. Thanks though!


----------



## ClassyCutie116 (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 9 2008, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602705


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jul 9 2008, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602613





> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 9 2008, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602611





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 9 2008, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602607





> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 9 2008, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602543





> Can anyone tell me where you are buying Castor & Pollux from. The only place around me that sells it is Petco and our Petco is *NASTY*. Also, in light of the recent recall of foods from Petco, it makes me leery to shop there. Something about Petco gives me the heebie jeebies. LOL[/B]


I get mine at our "healthy" grocery store, Earth Fare.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Surprisingly, we don't have types of those stores around here. Isn't that ashame? I am going to contact our local health food store. Wish me luck! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

This might be a silly question, but have you tried there Store Locator?
[/B][/QUOTE]
I did and all that came up were Petcos. I was just wondering if there was another store that sold them that maybe wasn't listed on the site. Thanks though! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks for all your help guys! Any additional replies are welcome!! I'm gonna stick with C&P Organix and maybe alternate with canidae again...

Also, I get it from Petco where I live (NJ) and the store here is very clean and organized. But, if the Petcos by you are icky then try ordering online. I recommend: www.onlynaturalpet.com 

Thanks agian!! :thumbsup: 
J&M


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


Thanks for all your help guys! Any additional replies are welcome!! I'm gonna stick with C&P Organix and maybe alternate with canidae again...

Also, I get it from Petco where I live (NJ) and the store here is very clean and organized. But, if the Petcos by you are icky then try ordering online. I recommend: www.onlynaturalpet.com 

Thanks agian!! :thumbsup: 
J&M


[/QUOTE]


Only Natural Pet Store is wonderful. I order a lot of stuff from them. I highly recommend them.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 9 2008, 12:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602553


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jul 9 2008, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602547





> I know Whole Foods sells it, so does Greenwise around here. I would try a health food store.
> 
> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 9 2008, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602543





> Can anyone tell me where you are buying Castor & Pollux from. The only place around me that sells it is Petco and our Petco is *NASTY*. Also, in light of the recent recall of foods from Petco, it makes me leery to shop there. Something about Petco gives me the heebie jeebies. LOL[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, I'll try our health food store. We don't have a Whole Foods around here. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Their website lists all places in a 25 mile radius from where you live. Go to the site and click around and that should give you your answer for sure.


----------

